# CGH testing



## Seren73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone know if any of the clinics in Wales offer array CGH testing?
Have been reading a lot about it and it seems proved that testing greatly improves success.
Bit of info below.

Any thoughts?

"By screening each embryo using aCGH, it is possible to select only those embryos that are likely to make it to full term and lead to the birth of a healthy child, maximising the success IVF." Oxford Gene Tech. 


thanks x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya hun

As far as I know no where in wales does cgh which is a form of pdg. I beleiev crgw is due to start pdg if not started it already. 

It increasing success rates by only transferring chromosomally normal embryos yet this does not rule out miscarriage for other reason and there can be so many.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Care clinics in various locations do cgh


----------

